# leptopelis problem. Tumor? Or what?



## lengyelf (May 15, 2008)

Hello,
Though not a poison frog, but frog and diseased: 
One of my Leptopelis vermiculatus frogs have some disease on one of its knees. It has it for about a year. The frog is very active. Does anybody know what it can be? It grows very slowly. Sometimes it gets a bit smaller and its colour sometimes changes from light reddish to whitish. First I thought that the frog might have hurt itself and it might be some kind of edema, but now I tend to think that it might be some tumor or something similar. But I do not know. Does anybody know what it might be and what to do to it?
Pictures of the frog:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lengyelf/4441482214/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lengyelf/4441482574/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lengyelf/4441482666/


Ferenc


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

mmm, i woudl contact dr. Wright in AZ and talk to him and he can give you a better idea.


----------



## lengyelf (May 15, 2008)

Thank you. But I live in Europe. And I don't think that a professional vet would have time to answer E-mails from all over the world. 
Ferenc


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

the fact that it has been liveing over a year with this problem I would think is a good sign. give a vet a try by email. you might be surprised how helpful some are. also post it at talk to the frog there are a few people there that keep big eyed tree frogs. good luck


----------



## lengyelf (May 15, 2008)

Thank you! I have signed up and posted my question there. (I hadn't known that forum before.)
Ferenc


----------

